# How to remove the footrest/dead pedal



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Apologies if this has been covered previously but I could not find any info on this using the search function.

Finally got round to having a proper look at removing the footrest/dead pedal today, (I had an OSIR aluminium cover to fit) previously I'd removed the screw at the top of the footrest and the nut under the brake pedal (under the circular cover) but could not move the footrest :-(

(Please note the OSIR part is a cover that fits on top of the oem plastic foot rest)

After trawling the interweb I found a pic of the rear of the footrest, it has three push down pegs/prongs that slide into holes in the metalwork under neath, with this info I set about removal this morning and after about 5 mins was successful .

Note: there are 2 types of footrest it would appear, a slimmer version in the manual seems to be the norm and a slightly wider version in the S-Tronic, I had the wider version fitted to my manual car ! Anyway the OSIR unit is intended to fit the wider version, so manual owners may be put off, don't be, the wider footrest can be fitted to a manual car as done in my car below:

Instructions below:

1.screw at the top of the footrest
2. Remove the nut from the fixing of the footrest from under the brake pedal
3. Pull the flat section from under the footrest out towards you (towards the drivers seat) just enough to clear the other parts below the clutch pedal etc.
4. Slide the while footrest upwards towards the front if the car, this unhooks those pegs.
5. Lift the whole unit away

Refitting is reversal of above 

Pic of the underneath of the footrest here, you can see the there pegs/prongs here.



















Finished article



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

gogs said:


> Apologies if this has been covered previously but I could not find any info on this using the search function.
> 
> Finally got round to having a proper look at removing the footrest/dead pedal today, (I had an OSIR aluminium cover to fit) previously I'd removed the screw at the top of the footrest and the nut under the brake pedal (under the circular cover) but could not move the footrest :-(
> 
> ...


That looks good mate 

Nice looking mod.

Daz


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

That's a great upgrade - should have come from the factory like that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That's chaps,

Similar to how my mk1 V6 came 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Wonder how much the plastic dead pedal/rest is?

Thinking about getting a second one to play with.

Daz


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I was going to buy a 2nd hand one but it's an easy enough job to remove the one fitted.

There's one on eBay for £10 + £10 posting, not sure on the cost from the dealer mind you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks gogs, that's useful, I have the same footrest to fit to mine - one day.

Since that footrest is made only for the wider rest in S-Tronic models, how do you find the reduction in the space on the left of the clutch pedal?

I keep considering cutting down the Osir item but it would look a little odd.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi brittan,

It fits the footrest perfectly, it's not too wide at all, just sits exactly over the plastic footrest, I assume that the footrest must be the same width in all cars, manual or S-Tronic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

gogs said:


> I was going to buy a 2nd hand one but it's an easy enough job to remove the one fitted.
> 
> There's one on eBay for £10 + £10 posting, not sure on the cost from the dealer mind you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Gogs. Could link the ebay page please? Can't find it 

Daz


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Daz,

Search for this item number on eBay 
160928514325

G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

gogs said:


> Hi Daz,
> 
> Search for this item number on eBay
> 160928514325
> ...


Thanks buddy

Daz


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

gogs said:


> Hi brittan,
> 
> It fits the footrest perfectly, it's not too wide at all, just sits exactly over the plastic footrest, I assume that the footrest must be the same width in all cars, manual or S-Tronic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's interesting; I always thought that the footrests in manual and S-Tronic cars were different widths.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

So did I mate ! I checked the width with the seller before I bought it just to make sure it would fit ;-)
Maybe I just got lucky but it was advertised for the S-Tronic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

eastwood1875 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Daz,
> ...


;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

brittan said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Hi brittan,
> ...


Me too :/

Theres a cheaper version available that covers the front face of the rest only. It's not an OSIR part however.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141162114595? ... EBIDX%3AIT

Ive bought the spare plastic dead pedal and will see how it looks. Thanks again Gogs.

Daz


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No problem Daz, I also have a similar footrest to the one advertised in the link but it didn't cover the whole width of the top of the footrest so I opted for the OSIR unit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

This thread needs to go into the 'How To' section me thinks 

Daz


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Probably needs a few more pics to be really helpful Daz, a pic of the area the footrest sits I to would have been a benefit but I completely forgot :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I think I've done the procedure in my head - will try it next weekend. Really useful mate and I'm sure a few others will be interested.

Nice one 

Daz


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hmmm, time for the measuring stick.

My previous TT was S-Tronic and I bought an aluminium footrest "top cover" for it from a forum member; that was back in 2007. I still have it.

I also have a s/steel top cover I made to fit the footrest in my current car which is manual. 
(I could never replicate the rubber strips at a quality good enough to put in the car)

The aluminium cover for the S-Tronic footrest is 82mm wide at the parallel section which is just a little narrower than the Osir cover.
My manual one is only 69mm wide.



eastwood1875 said:


> This thread needs to go into the 'How To' section me thinks
> 
> Daz


That's something I can do.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cheers Brittan 

8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just measured the one I fitted and at the centre section (widest point) it's around 86mm wide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

brittan said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread needs to go into the 'How To' section me thinks
> ...


As long as gogs is ok with it.

The footrest covers I mentioned above:

From L to R:
Osir
Aluminium for S-Tronic; the black lines are milled grooves that are painted
One of my DIY s/steel blanks for manual car.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

gogs said:


> Just measured the one I fitted and at the centre section (widest point) it's around 89mm wide
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No surprise that's the same as my Osir one; but when I tried it in my car it was obviously wider than the plastic footrest which is what I expected.

gogs - could your car have the plastic part from an S-Tronic car?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a similar one to the middle one, it has TTS on it, impulse buy ! It does not cover the full width of the footrest, it cover the area where the raised section are on the footrest only, looks unfinished when trial fitted :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

brittan said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Just measured the one I fitted and at the centre section (widest point) it's around 89mm wide
> ...


Mmmmmmm I guess its possible, plenty of room for the clutch pedal to operate also,

Re measured and its 86mm wide

Another pic of it fitted below



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Compare with mine; how the outer edge lines up with the stud/nut and the clearance to the clutch pedal.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

gogs said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > gogs - could your car have the plastic part from an S-Tronic car?
> ...


It could explain why your 'impulse purchase' one didn't fit properly, assuming you bought one intended for a manual car.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yours is definitely thinner in width brittan, strange, it was a lady owner who owned the car from new before me, can't imagine her changing that :-o
Was there a change to this after a certain year? My car is a 2009 on a 58 plate

Yes the other one I bought would definitely fit your foot rest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Daz is your car a manual or S-Tronic? It seems there are two different size foot rests ! I have a manual but seem to have the wider footrest fitted :-o
The one in that eBay add is the wider version I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Mine is 2009 too but I don't know of any change to the footrest by Audi, not that that would be published.

I think that the reason the Osir footrest fits your car is now clear but the 'why' bit is still a mystery. 
A mistake at build, or maybe they'd run out of the narrower footrest?

This does now indicate an obvious way to fit the Osir footrest in a manual car.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

gogs said:


> Daz is your car a manual or S-Tronic? It seems there are two different size foot rests ! I have a manual but seem to have the wider footrest fitted :-o
> The one in that eBay add is the wider version I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Manual mate and its a 2013 build.

I will go and do some measuring in a bit 

Daz


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

brittan said:


> Mine is 2009 too but I don't know of any change to the footrest by Audi, not that that would be published.
> 
> I think that the reason the Osir footrest fits your car is now clear but the 'why' bit is still a mystery.
> A mistake at build, or maybe they'd run out of the narrower footrest?
> ...


Every cloud and that ;-)

Oh well if the how to is of use to anyone then I'm happy  maybe need to add that to fit the OSIR footrest you will need the wider oem footrest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

eastwood1875 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Daz is your car a manual or S-Tronic? It seems there are two different size foot rests ! I have a manual but seem to have the wider footrest fitted :-o
> ...


Well at least we know it would fit Daz, that's the one that's in my car and its manual

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I confirm my footrest is 70mm at the widest point.

2013 manual TTRS

Will be interesting to see what the spare one Ive ordered measures up at.

Looks like the OSIR item will be too big with the 'standard' plastic dead rest.

Daz


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The one you've ordered will measure up the same size as the one I have fitted (wider unit at 86mm) it seems to be a straight swap, plenty room for the clutch pedal to still operate

Looks like my car was fitted with the wrong footrest !
Oh well it's allowed me to fit the OSIR footrest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

gogs said:


> The one you've ordered will measure up the same size as the one I have fitted (wider unit at 86mm) it seems to be a straight swap, plenty room for the clutch pedal to still operate
> 
> Looks like my car was fitted with the wrong footrest !
> Oh well it's allowed me to fit the OSIR footrest
> ...


Result then Gogs 

So everyone can order a Stronic plastic dead pedal and use the OSIR cover on a manual RHD car. Unless they already have one&#8230;..like you mate 

Daz


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Indeed mate, we'll all have them shortly ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I did find it odd to see that the mk2 doesnt come with a alloy footplate.

Nice addition that. Think i'll do the same!

PS, whats that dodgy pedal on the left do?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheers Neil, yeah they skipped that item on the mk2 :-(

That dodgy pedal on the left is my reassurance that I won't face any mech bills again ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

When I was selling OSIR I sold them to both sets of owners.

I just fitted it in situ, was really easy TBH


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Just ordered the part for my TTS and I was wondering how easy is it to remove the other pedals as they could do with a good clean


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

eastwood1875 said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


That's the same one as shown fitted in this thread: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=668210&start=15

The spacing of the cut-out lines on this one looks better with the TT pedals I think?


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Warranty_Void said:


> Just ordered the part for my TTS and I was wondering how easy is it to remove the other pedals as they could do with a good clean


Guessing you've ordered the one linked to in my previous post, off ebay?

:?


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

eastwood1875 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > The one you've ordered will measure up the same size as the one I have fitted (wider unit at 86mm) it seems to be a straight swap, plenty room for the clutch pedal to still operate
> ...


I thought gogs had removed the plastic dead pedal and replaced it with the OSIR one rather than covering the original with the OSIR unit?

Which one did you order Daz, the plastic original, the OSIR unit or a narrower replacement unit?

:?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi David,

No, the OSIR cover fits onto the S-Tronic plast footrest, my car is a manual but had the wider S-Tronic foot rest fitted, it fits fine and does not foul the clutch pedal, so it's possible to fit the wider footrest to a manual car and fit that OSIR pedal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

gogs said:


> Hi David,
> 
> No, the OSIR cover fits onto the S-Tronic plast footrest, my car is a manual but had the wider S-Tronic foot rest fitted, it fits fine and does not foul the clutch pedal, so it's possible to fit the wider footrest to a manual car and fit that OSIR pedal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah... okay... just confused as this thread is about removing the footrest so I assumed that's what you had to do to fit the OSIR one. Why DID you remove the original? Was it purely to bolt the new cover to it and then replace all?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tbh I wanted to see what was behind the footrest as I had no idea what I'd be drilling or screwing into behind it, the supplied bolts for the footrest cone with washers and nuts so are meant to be fitted that way and that can only be done with the footrest taken out

I'll add a bit to the post to make it clear it's fitted on top of the oem foot rest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

I had an idea about getting my laser cutting people to make a brushed stainless footrest to fit on the r/h side but with nothing to bolt it to I think I'll forget it!

:wink:


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered the part for my TTS and I was wondering how easy is it to remove the other pedals as they could do with a good clean
> ...


Nope having a punt on this one

171198856331


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Warranty_Void said:


> DavidUKTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Warranty_Void said:
> ...


Is yours the wide or narrow fitting?
Did you phone their technical hotline to see which width it fits?
:?


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Warranty_Void said:


> DavidUKTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Warranty_Void said:
> ...


This one measures 68mm approx across the top, per the ebay seller.

Mine's S-Tronic and has the wider 86mm-ish footrest, so no good for me.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Fitted 

Really pleased with the results and looks much better IMO

Cost £12.00 off evil bay and took about 30 mins 



















Daz


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice one Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

gogs said:


> Nice one Daz


Cheers gogs 

8)


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

eastwood1875 said:


> Fitted
> 
> Really pleased with the results and looks much better IMO
> 
> ...


Looks good!
So, was it 70mm across the top or 86mm-ish?
Looks like the narrower one to me. Mine's the wider S-Tronic version.
:?


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

70mm Dave

8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The wider s-Tronic one is what is fitted in my manual TT


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

gogs said:


> The wider s-Tronic one is what is fitted in my manual TT


Yes I know, but I'm trying to find a cheaper one, like Daz's, in the UK but they all seem to be the narrower version.
:?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Fitted
> 
> Really pleased with the results and looks much better IMO
> 
> ...


Looks good to me  Can you post the ebay sellers name to help me locate the right item.

Edit. Scratch that I've found it.
I see he also does some slightly different ones which look the same size wise and just cost a bit more ....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TTS-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item27dc3f3c8b
and
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-S3-A...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item232f6e8ded

Would you say that these are the same fit as yours Daz?


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

There you go buddy :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141162114595? ... EBIDX%3AIT

The cool thing is that the slots are 'straight through' and once fitted the black plastic shows through and kinda makes it OEM looking 

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I would say the fit would be the same if not better than mine because of the rubber backing.

Daz


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> I would say the fit would be the same if not better than mine because of the rubber backing.
> 
> Daz


Thanks for your feedback Daz. Not sure which one to go for now  
I'll decide in the morning.
Actually you used a different seller to the ones I found but they are the same products at the same prices.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Before ...









After ....









Logo matches the one on the steering wheel .... 








Courtesy of gogs - surplus stock clearance sale :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks good mate ;-)
Glad to have been of help and it keeps the mrs off my back as I run down the spare parts room ;-)


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Gogs,

May you advise where the plate is from please as I would like one?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It was off eBay Phil, not on it now, I remembered the seller was creation motorsports, they are out of stock but here's the link

http://creationsmotorsport.com/product- ... hp?pid=763

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Gogs,

Thank you, need a cover as the plastic does not look good, surprised an alloy cover is not standard fit.

Will call the store,

Many thanks

Phil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah it does look a little bare :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

